# P360 owners I have winch Q's??



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Who has a winch on there Prairie 360? Where did you put the contactor? Where did you tap into for the hot wire? I'm letting my father use my quad to push snow this year and am getting a winch out of the deal! Just ordered a Viper Max 3500 after reading mostly good things about it. Right now I'm thinking I would like to put the contactor in the toolbox assuming the wires are long enough. I think I remember someone saying there is a hot wire right there above the box, anyone know about this?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have a viper on my p360.


Here's how the wiring will go. 
There will be a yellow and blue cable. those will match up with blue post and yellow post on the winch as well as b lue and yellow posts on the contactor. 
( i put my contactor in the very back under the seat next to the battery. there is room.)

now u wil have a long power wire (red and black). that runs from the pos(red) and black(neg) on the battery to the black and red poles on the contactor

now u need to hook up with rocker switch to the contactor. the contactor has a female electrical plug that will take a connection from the rocker switch. 
also on the rocker switch is a power lead you will need to hook up.
under the plastic on the right side near the upper steering stem there's a hot 5v key-on power source.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Theres always accessory wires on kawi atvs for stuff like sprayers and stuff. Tool box is a great idea. Ammo boxes work good too if they are waterproof. That is if you want a ammo box on yer front or rear rack for other storage. Keepin the contactor is key.


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

I mounted the contactor on the outside of the battery box. I'll take a picture tomorrow and show you how i did it.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Ask and you shall recieve! You guys impress the shat out of me. :mimbrules:great job phreebsd!


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I got everything ordered and I decided I'd go pick it up in MN and save $60 shipping going to visit an old while I'm there so I'm really stoked about that. I've got the largest battery I could fit in there so there's no room there for the contactor. I don't know if I like the idea of putting it in the toolbox because it does get used. I am going to buy a cheap atv bag for the rear rack to see if I like it and want to go with something more permanent so the toolbox might work. Anyone know about how long the battery cables are on the viper winches? This is by far one of the best forums I've ever had the pleasure of being on! Always quick responses and everyone is friendly, seems like every one of my posts phreebsd has responded almost immediately so thanks to him and everyone else!


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

What did you use for the hot wire?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hey slurp jus take u a 12v test prob and start sticking it in wires and turning ur ignition on. when u find one that is 12v with key on and 0v when off then thats the one to use


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Ya, that's was kinda a last resort! Just hoped to have an idea before I go down there to hook it up. It's an hour away do all the before hand knowledge helps.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i know what u mean. i like to know in advance to but sometimes we jus gota get dirty and dive right in. those lil test probes r a great time saver tho


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

What's better, dielectric grease or liquid electrical tape? This will be for the terminals, I've also got plasti-dip which I've used on battery terminals in the past. I'd have to get some black too, way to much of a perfectionist to have negative terminals covered in red!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lmao! id do with the grease


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

What's worse is the the contactor has blue and yellow too, so there's two more colors of plasti-dip I'll have to buy!!


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

I used the hot wire from the key. That way the key has to be on to have power the winch. I have a warn but every winch I've seen has the same wiring set up.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I hooked mine up directly to my battery so I dont have to keep leavin my key on. I just grab my wireless key fob and go wrap the winch rope around a log and watch it go up the hill towards my atv. I love my wireless system. One of the best things I bought so far. Havnt had any probs with it either.


----------

